# SW Duration vs. Cashmere



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Cashmere is a "showcase" room paint, but not scrubbable at all and somewhat tricky to apply. Duration is SW's flagship paint, but is not available in a dead flat. SuperPaint is pretty good paint, but reportedly not as good as Duration. (I've been using SuperPaint on all my walls and have been happy with it.)

SirWired


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I used Duration in my kid's room and was pretty happy with it. The only trouble I had was that I went back and painted the trim after the walls and the trim paint had some adhesion problems when going over the duration paint. My house is definitely not a showcase so the Cashmere may be overkill. I have a four year old and a 1 year so the "scrubbable" may be the deciding factor. I wanted a slight sheen so the Matte should be fine in the Duration. Would the ProClassic be good for the trim?


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I think ProClassic looks wonderful on trim. Just take care not to brush too heavily, and never backtrack, and it will serve you well. It's very sturdy stuff.

SirWired


----------

